# 20M Target Archery Arrows?



## Cody Franceschi (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey guys I have Just gotten on my College archery team and I have a target bow now but I would like to know what arrows you guys like for target and if I should use Fat or skinny arrows. 

Thanks,
Cody


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

What venues might you be shooting and, indoors or outdoors? Compound bows or recurve?


----------



## Cody Franceschi (Sep 26, 2014)

sorry I forgot to put that I am shooting Compound #60, indoors


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Easton X2312 for fita aluminum easy to tune and wicked accurate 4" feathers tolerates cable contact better


----------

